

Show HN: Stampery. Send notaries on vacation using the blockchain - luisivan
https://stampery.co

======
fiatjaf
It is a nice service, maybe useful, and I think it is also cheaper than the
others that do the same thing. However the blockchain has no legal value under
the government courts, so you cannot "send notaries on vacation".

Anyway, nice job.

~~~
luisivan
Thanks! Well, depending on what kind of service you wanna replace it's
actually legally binding. For example, private documents can be easily stamped
using our service. And anything creative (music, art, etc.) as well.

~~~
fiatjaf
Yeah, I didn't know that, I'm commenting as if I know anything about it, but I
don't.

Maybe you should explain that on the site.

